# wheel nuts



## msobrien (Jul 4, 2018)

I recently bought refurbished OEM wheel covers for my 01 Altima GXE. They are bolt-on style, requiring external threaded nuts. I'm having a difficult time finding the right lug nuts that are compatible with these wheel covers. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to your local Nissan dealer and see if they have lug nut, part # 40224-1Z000 in stock. I think that's the one you need. They run about $4 each over the counter or $3 each + shipping at online dealers like NissanPartsDeal.com.


----------

